# Autocruise Starfire tyre pressures



## GHN

I have just purchased a 2006 model Autocruise Starfire and can't seem to get a straight answer on tyre pressures. The handbook clearly states 44psi front and 50psi rear. The note on the peugeot door column says 70psi. Brownhills say 'about' 55 and 60.

Someone, somewhere must know the best pressure without me having to look at technical detail such as axle weights and going to a weighbridge!!

There must be dozens of Starfires with Michelin 215/70/R150 XC tyres!!

Advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## Rislar

Check this out 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44368.html


----------



## ingram

Recent discussions about this on the forum: someone posted a link to here:--

http://www.tyresafe.org/data/files/motorhome 08.pdf

which is very useful. You do need to know, at least, the maximum permitted axle weights for your 'van but these will be on the 'rating plate' probably under the bonnet somewhere.

If you just rely on opinions from people here you won't be any better off than having two lots 'official' conflicting information............

Harvey ( also just bought a 2006 Autocruise ......... good aren't they? )


----------



## GHN

Thanks for info so far but why is it that I have to make the decision about tyre pressure which will probably be in between Autocruise recommended and Brownhills and Michelin and Peugeot ??

This is a minefield - if I have a blow out and my insurance company checks tyre pressures then I will have a problem.

Harvey - what pressures have you been told?

Thanks - further comments appreciated.


----------



## ingram

GHN said:


> Thanks for info so far but why is it that I have to make the decision about tyre pressure which will probably be in between Autocruise recommended and Brownhills and Michelin and Peugeot ??
> 
> This is a minefield - if I have a blow out and my insurance company checks tyre pressures then I will have a problem.
> 
> Harvey - what pressures have you been told?
> 
> Thanks - further comments appreciated.


I doubt that anyone here can give you a true and helpful answer to that except perhaps someone at Swift / Autocruise themselves although our 'vans being pre-Swift ownership, maybe they won't either.

What really got me was that the pressures quoted in the Autocruise handbook, supposedly recommended by Michelin, are vastly different from those suggested by Michelin when I contacted them. I didn't bother to raise that with Michelin because I didn't see that it would serve any really useful purpose. Autocruise may have made a mistake in their handbook .......... whatever ...... I received useful information from Michelin which is more or less ( but not exactly ) in agreement with the pressures for my 'van given in the PDF file, previously linked to.

My 'van is a Starblazer so axle weights and so also probably, tyre pressures will not be the same as yours: but they were a *maximum* 60psi front and 70psi rear; assuming the 'van was running at it's maximum axle weights.

Harvey


----------

